# esim. Ikä --> iistä?



## Kirja

Okei, tässä pienoinen ongelma... Ikä---> istä/ii'stä/iistä? Koko --> koista/kooista/koo'oista?

Kiitos !


----------



## Hakro

Kieliopista tarkistamatta sanoisin:
Ikä: - iistä, voidaan selvyyden vuoksi kirjoittaa i'istä
Koko: - kooista, voidaan selvyyden vuoksi kirjoittaa ko'oista

 Vastaavia taivutusongelmia on muitakin. Näppärä kirjoittaja selviää muuttamalla lauserakennetta.


----------



## lammikko

Monikon elatiivi kyseisissä sanoissa tulisi kirjoittaa heittomerkin avulla: i'istä, ko'oista. Heittomerkillä osoitetaan ääntämisessä muodostettava glottaalinen sulkeuma. Tässäpä noin niinkuin muodollisesti...  Hakron tavoin pyrkisin myös kiertämään kyseiset taivutushirviöt lauserakennetta muuttamalla.


----------



## lammikko

Selvennän vielä, että heittomerkillä osoitetaan siis *tavurajan paikka*, joka äännettäessä ilmenee (tai on ilmentymättä) puhujasta riippuen esimerkiksi katkoäänteenä (glottaalisulkeuma) tai konsonantin lisäyksenä: esim. ijistä. Menipäs nyt hiusten halkomiseksi


----------



## Kirja

Kiitos !


----------



## sakvaka

Vielä eriävänä mielipiteenä.

Oma käsitykseni oli se, että heittomerkkiä käytetään vain 1) jos peräkkäin on kolme samaa vokaalia (vaa'at) tai diftongi ja sama vokaali (rei'itin) tai 2) astevaihtelun mukana häviävän K:n tilalla erottamaan homonyymit toisistaan tai selventämään sanan olemusta. Tähän kategoriaan sopivia sanapareja on hyvin vähän (_Ii [paikkakunta Pohjois-Suomessa] - Iistä, ikä - i'istä; haku - ha'uista, hauki - hauista_) eikä niissäkään heittomerkki ole pakollinen, jos merkitys on jo kontekstin puolesta selvä.

Olenko siis aivan väärässä?


----------



## lammikko

Aluksi täytyy sanoa, että suomen kielioppi ei ole minulle se vahvin osaamisalue, ja voit hyvinkin olla täysin oikeassa. Seuraava tuli kuitenkin mieleeni:

Jos heittomerkkiä käytettäisiin kuvailemasi astevaihtelussa häviävän K:n mukaisesti, tulisi esimerkiksi verbin _jakaa_ imperatiivimuoto _jaa_ kirjoittaa muotoon _ja'a_ (ja kenties myös _lukea_-verbin imperfektissä: _lu'in_, _lu'it_?).
Nämä tapaukset eroavat sanoista _ikä_ ja _hauki_ juurikin tavurajan kohdalla: näissä heittomerkki osoittaa, että vokaalit eivät kuulu samaan tavuun, kun taas sanoissa _jaa_, _luin_ tavurajaa ei ole, pelkkä astevaihtelussa menetettävä K.

Voin kyllä hyvinkin olla hakoteillä! Mielenkiintoinen aihe kuitenkin.

EDIT1: Lisään vielä, että olen kanssasi samaa mieltä siitä, ettei heittomerkkiä ole pakko käyttää osoittamaan tavurajaa, vaan kirjoittaja saanee itse päättää, onko sanan merkityksen selvennys heittomerkin avulla tarpeellista.

EDIT2: No sisälukutaitonikin on näköjään hakoteillä. Kirjoitit, että heittomerkkiä voi käyttää astevaihtelussa *erottamaan* homonyymit, eikä niin, että heittomerkkiä käytettäisiin *aina* astevaihtelussa menetettävän K:n kohdalla. 

Käsittääkseni oikeinkirjoitussääntöjen mukaan heittomerkkiä käytetään kahden (tai useamman) saman vokaalin välissä osoittamaan, että kyseessä ei ole pitkä vokaali:

1) kolmen saman vokaalin välissä: _vaa'assa_ (tavuraja)
2) kahden saman vokaalin välissä: _i'issä, rei'itys, ko'oissa_ (tavuraja. Ajatuksena on, että vokaalien välissä ei ole mitään äännettä, vaikka puheessa äänne ilmenisikin: ijistä, reijitys.)
3) sanojen 'häkä' tai 'säkä' heikkoasteisissa muodoissa: sä'än, hä'än (*ei tavurajaa*)

Seuraavassa  esimerkissä heittomerkkiä ei oikeinkirjoitussääntöjen mukaisesti  kuuluisi käyttää (ei kahta perättäistä vokaalia), mutta se osoittaa  tavurajaa:

3) _haku-ha'uista, _erotuksena_ hauki-hauista_)

(Kuten ehkä joku arvaakin, olen ennemminkin foneetikko kuin preskriptiivisen kieliopin tuntija)


----------



## hui

> 3) sanojen 'häkä' tai 'säkä' heikkoasteisissa muodoissa: sä'än, hä'än (*ei tavurajaa*)


Tietääkseni kuitenkin kirjoitetaan (ja lausutaan): _säkä - sään_ ja _häkä - hään._ Jos heittomerkkiä käytettäisiin, niin eikö sitä pitäisi käyttää systemaattisesti muissakin sanoissa kuten _laki - la'ista?_


> 3) _haku-ha'uista, _erotuksena_ hauki-hauista_)


Entäpä _hauis - hauista?_


----------



## Kirja

Häkä --> hä'än vai hää'än? Eikö voi sanoa "häkän"?


----------



## Finland

Hei!



Kirja said:


> Häkä --> hä'än vai hää'än? Eikö voi sanoa "häkän"?



Tällaiset asiathan selviävät, kun katsoo sanakirjasta! Kai nyt sellainen sentään on kaikilla  Häkä - hään. Säkä - sään (merkityksessä selän korkein kohta) tai säkän (merkityksessä onni).

terv. S


----------

